# win24: Vorsicht vor dubioser Paket-Benachrichtigung



## sascha (7 Februar 2011)

> *win24: Vorsicht vor dubioser Paket-Benachrichtigung*
> 
> Wer dieser Tage eine "wichtige Paket-Zustellung-Benachrichtigung" im Briefkasten findet und die Nummer 0800 3273000 anrufen soll, sollte sehr vorsichtig sein.



win24: Vorsicht vor dubioser Paket-Benachrichtigung: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 Februar 2011)

*AW: win24: Vorsicht vor dubioser Paket-Benachrichtigung*

Die höchst seriöse "schwarze Rose" gibt sich auf dieses Niveau herab? Hätten diese höchst seriösen Unternehmer doch einfach mal ihre höchst unseriösen Mitbewerber aus dem Markt geklagt, dann hätte dieses wirklich seriöse Forum hier auch gerne die Seriösität attestiert, die man dort gerne haben möchte...

so bleiben - es tut mir leid - Zweifel...
...seit 1999.



> Tatsächlich handelt es sich bei der Benachrichtigung - wie auch im Kleingedruckten steht - nicht um einen Hinweis einer echten Paketdienstes, sondern um Werbung einer Firma namens Win24 GmbH.


Gemeint ist vermutlich die Win24 International GmbH (HRB 92696 Hamburg), nicht nicht zu verwechseln mit der WIN 24 Gewinnspielservice GmbH (HRB 69796). Buxtehude? Treibt sich nicht Petrosilius Zwackelmann da manchmal in der Gegend 'rum?


----------

